# Sweet deal on some new fish!



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wanted to share that I picked up 3 new awesome fish today on a real good deal.

Wild caught 5" male Goldhead compressiceps. (beautiful!)
5" male Tropheus moorii (Kaiser II) (also beautiful!)
and a 4.5" male Ps. Acei yellowtail (been looking for a nice one for a while!)

Added them to my tank this afternoon and so far everyone is happy. The established fish all did the usual "look at me I'm so tough" ritual by coloring right up, but no fighting (yet, cross my fingers)


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Good lick boomr. Keep the parameters right for the wild caught fish :thumb: 
I wish i could get some in oz man. It's crappin me hey, maybe i should import them myself :?


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

You must be able to get WC's somewhere in the land of OZ, no? If I can get 'em in Canada, surely someone down there will get them?

Nice elongatus in your avatar by the way. Mine looks just like him. His stripes get SO bright!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new fish!


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> You must be able to get WC's somewhere in the land of OZ, no? If I can get 'em in Canada, surely someone down there will get them?
> 
> Nice elongatus in your avatar by the way. Mine looks just like him. His stripes get SO bright!


finding WC in AUS is impossible


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> You must be able to get WC's somewhere in the land of OZ, no? If I can get 'em in Canada, surely someone down there will get them?
> 
> Nice elongatus in your avatar by the way. Mine looks just like him. His stripes get SO bright!


finding WC in AUS is impossible


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> You must be able to get WC's somewhere in the land of OZ, no? If I can get 'em in Canada, surely someone down there will get them?
> 
> Nice elongatus in your avatar by the way. Mine looks just like him. His stripes get SO bright!


finding WC in AUS is impossible


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers for the comment on my avatar...I love that guy 

Unfortunately it is almost impossible. Maybe ill take a trip to Africa and import them myself :-?


----------

